# Karate Monkey Ops



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone have info and/or pics?


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karate Monkey Ops | Bikes | Surly Bikes


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

FLAGGED: NOT SS!
I think the "Ops" series means "with vertical drops", YAWN (just kidding, I like both)
Nice specs for a Surly though.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's got the same dropouts as the new Instigator, they are modular, so you can do horizontal if you want.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Bummer!!! I was hoping/assumed it would be a SS with a nicer spec.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

As far as I'm aware, this is part of an update to the KM frame. As mentioned above, it uses modular dropouts. I'm quite excited to see this, because it has a set of track dropouts and that spray tan finish is pimp. And since I'm looking to buy a KM anyway.....


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

as discussed elsewhere the MDS will allow a quick and easy belt drive mod as well. yet another bonus.


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone actually have their hands on one of these yet? Or seen a review?


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I heard they wont be available till late May/early June


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

The UK distributor is showing availability... any updates? Would be nice to see some more photos...


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I happen to be looking for an old 22" KM frame, because I can swap everything from my current (broken) frame on to it. There aren't any to be had because of this change over. In my looking, several shops (in the US) have claimed availability for smaller frame sizes is coming up pretty quick, but the 22" is still showing availability in September.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

it's not a "change over" but rather an "addition". the current frame will still be available once the ops start shipping.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm seeing the non-MDS frame as discontinued in size XL...


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

ScaryJerry said:


> I'm seeing the non-MDS frame as discontinued in size XL...


Seriously? What do you see on the MDS frame for availability?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> I'm seeing the non-MDS frame as discontinued in size XL...


you're right, jerry.

my apologies for any confusion, i was basing my info on previous info from surly.

apparently there was a miscommunication when i previously spoke to surly regarding this issue, as they indicated both frames would be available after the MDS version was introduced. hence my statement regarding availability of both.

however, i just spoke with bob this morning and he confirmed the "old" frame will be discontinued and replaced with the MDS version.



Cotharyus said:


> What do you see on the MDS frame for availability?


as of 1:09 pm cst QBP shows availability date of 6-15-14 for the MDS monkey in XL.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, that's much earlier than I was originally told, they were talking mid september.


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got to play with one at surlys dealer show and it is insane. The orange is way cooler in person then it is in pictures. The MDS just gives you a few more options without having to mess with chain tensioners or other stuff like that. I ordered one on the spot. Looks like June or July. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone seen the black version or know what on earth their "stretchpants black" is? Is it a glossy black like the Ogre's "blacktacular", or something different?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Ridefat1981 said:


> I got to play with one at surlys dealer show and it is insane. The orange is way cooler in person then it is in pictures. The MDS just gives you a few more options without having to mess with chain tensioners or other stuff like that. I ordered one on the spot. Looks like June or July. It will be worth the wait.


If you don't mind my asking, how did the price on that compare to the regular KM? I know it's gone up, I just don't know how much.


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

The black is pretty much a gloss black, like every other black surly has done. I think the price went up like 150-200 on the frame. I have looked but I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmm. That starts to put the price of the KM up there with a lot of other frames. At it's price point it used to be a super good deal. Now it's just another good frame.


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

475 vs 635


----------



## DerBergschreck (Dec 27, 2009)

I got my Karate Monkey MDS frameset a few weeks ago and built it up singlespeed for now.

Just wanted to have a look at the two other MDS chips and fixed them at the frame.
I was SHOCKED about the resulting chainstay length:
Standard QR -> 450 mm
thru-axle -> 440 mm

No short 431 mm chainstays any more! :-(((

Surly writes on their website at Karate Monkey MDS:

"It uses the same nimble geometry that made the Karate Monkey famous."

Sorry, Surly - thats defintily WRONG!
450/440 mm is NOT nimble.

I'm really disappointed about this :-(


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

DerBergschreck said:


> I got my Karate Monkey MDS frameset a few weeks ago and built it up singlespeed for now.
> 
> Just wanted to have a look at the two other MDS chips and fixed them at the frame.
> I was SHOCKED about the resulting chainstay length:
> ...


Would the Krampus OPS have the same issue? Seems like a bad move.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Aren't the "monkey nuts" supposed to put the axle in the optimal position for rear shifting? I'd assume that with those installed you'd end up at 440-450 anyway. 

What is the shortest you can go with the SS chip?


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

FWIW, I've never used monkey nuts on any of my karate monkeys, and have had perfect shifting with the axle slammed in the dropouts.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

ScaryJerry said:


> FWIW, I've never used monkey nuts on any of my karate monkeys, and have had perfect shifting with the axle slammed in the dropouts.


mine too. 32/20 fits perfectly with the axle slammed and it also shifts fine with a derailleur. removing the wheel from the slotted track ends with a derailleur is a bit of a pain but it's only slightly more difficult than a standard dropout.

the Karate Monkey MDS has changed the geometry of the Karate Monkey. I suspect the track ends still allow you to run your chainstay at about 17", although I have not seen that tested, but the oversized dropouts and standard 10mm dropouts put the CS length at 17.5-17.75". Surly is just too lazy to publish a new geo chart on their website.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah maybe they are to make room for a front derailleur then. I just remember throwing them in a box somewhere after figuring out they had something to do with derailleurs. This does seem like a bummer, if I was going to go geared with mine I would definitely want to keep the axle in the same spot.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

can anyone confirm for me the shortest effective chainstay length on a KM MDS with the SS track ends installed? if I can run a 32/20 slammed at 17" or 431mm like the original KM, I could deal with that.


----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine with a 32-20 is 17.5 inch center of spindle to center of rear axle. If I took some out of the chain I could slam it but couldn't remove the rear wheel for a flat fix without breaking the chain.


----------



## Belatu (Oct 16, 2011)

nvm


----------

